# Xpress Screen: poly coated heat sensitive screen?



## dwon (Apr 23, 2007)

I am new to this forum and would like to ask around about Xpress Screen.
I purchased a used system several months ago. It is very good for producing less that 100 shirts per screen. The screen material starts breaking down about then.
My question is about the poly coated heat sensitive screen, itself. Is there another place to purchase it other than from Xpress Screen? It seems to be rather high priced. I can purchase a roll of it, enough to produce about 70 14"x14" screens, for about $230.00.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

How are you doing with this equipment? I saw the machine today for the second time at the show in LBC. I think it's pricey for something that is not of the same quality as regular screens.


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

geeez! a traditional emulsion will last 1000 prints if done right. i use ulano qx-1 which runs about $55 a gallon. i don't really count how many screen a gallon will do, but i'm guessing around 100

i've never heard of this stuff, i'll check it out. seems pricey though


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

I have been using this system in my shop for three years. My father used it for 10 years before I bought the business.

The only times I have had trouble with the screens breaking down that quickly is when doing print/flash/print jobs and I don't allow enough time for the shirts to cool. Heat is a killer for these screens. In those cases I have had screens break down around 100 pieces. To prolong the life of the screen I position my flash unit to my immediate left so that there are two positions (I'm using a 4X4 manual press) after the flash to allow the shirt to cool as much as possible. Also, if you leave white ink on the screens overnight they will degrade and be unusable the following morning.

Printing 1 color or multi color wet on wet, I have run as many as 750 pieces (with half tones) with ZERO screen degradation. I know that even longer runs would be possible, just haven't done one longer. 

There are advantages and disadvantages to this system.

I believe that the cost of the mesh itself is greatly offset by not having the folowing expenses:

Emulsion
Reclamation equipment and chemicals
Storage space for reusable screens
Labor time for cleaning and reclaiming screens
Labor time for coating and burning screens

Can anyone using conventional screens take their art from computer to printing their first shirt in under 10 minutes? I really don't think so.

The disadvantages are:

Heat and chemicals do cause the screens to break down rather quickly
Print size restricted due to the 18 inch width of the mesh
I'm sure some types of specialty printing (maybe even most) are not compatible

For a shop like mine where the vast majority of jobs are 1-2 spot colors and average about 60 pieces, the system is great. It's easy, fast, and clean. I don't even have running water in my shop...it would be nice, but I don't need it.

Feel free to PM me if you have any questions.

Ken


----------



## texemb (Dec 2, 2005)

Ken;

We saw this system at ISS Fort Worth - the demo guy who actually used the system and not the salesman, had a screen created and on the press in less than 2 mins.

We're looking to stop contracting out our printing for jobs less than 100 pieces (which in my small town is 50%). I still want my guy with over 20 yrs in the biz to do 4+ color and the majority of the large orders because I dont' want to deal with that volume since he has auto presses etc. 

But we're interested in doing sports, repeats, small orders (less than 12) for businesses and things like that.

Are you able to purchase the film in different mesh weights ? We saw a few traditional screens using glitter ink and it looked great and something we are very interested in.

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I also have a question: Are these screens one use, then throw away? Or can you clean them and save them for a future re-print?

Also, is costs still around $5,000 for the entire system?


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

> We saw this system at ISS Fort Worth - the demo guy who actually used the system and not the salesman, had a screen created and on the press in less than 2 mins.


Yes you can do it that quickly. Generally I'm not moving that fast. On most jobs I will take the time to tape out the screen to eliminate any pin holes and that takes the most time. Still under 10 minutes moving at "normal" speed. 



> We're looking to stop contracting out our printing for jobs less than 100 pieces (which in my small town is 50%). I still want my guy with over 20 yrs in the biz to do 4+ color and the majority of the large orders because I dont' want to deal with that volume since he has auto presses etc.


I think that you should consider this system. You will probably even start doing the larger 1 color jobs on light garments. I can do around 100 per hour (by myself) so the time is well spent.



> But we're interested in doing sports, repeats, small orders (less than 12) for businesses and things like that.


This system is perfect for this. Just be careful about your time spent on such small orders. Don't get roped into spending 2 hours on preparing bad art and an hour printing for $75.00.



> Are you able to purchase the film in different mesh weights ? We saw a few traditional screens using glitter ink and it looked great and something we are very interested in.


The mesh counts are 70, 100, 135, 200. The 70 is equal to a 110 on traditional screens. I use the 70 for about 70% of the jobs I do. I use the 100 for almost everything else. The glitter inks require a very low mesh count. I don't think that they would work with this mesh. You should ask them to be sure though.

Good luck,

Ken


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

> I also have a question: Are these screens one use, then throw away? Or can you clean them and save them for a future re-print?


Yes they are single use. The average cost per screen is +/- $5.00. I charge $25.00 for a new screen and $10.00 on re-orders. Most printers will charge the full $25.00 again after 30, 60 or 90 days.



> Also, is costs still around $5,000 for the entire system?


[/QUOTE]

I don't know. I have never priced a system. I bought an existing business that already had the system in place.

Good luck,

Ken


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

Can you still get offcontact with these screens?


----------



## terryh (Nov 2, 2007)

does anyone know what the price of these units are


----------



## Rmatheson (Jul 12, 2006)

I think it is around $3995


----------



## joekn34 (Mar 10, 2008)

I see you are very familar with this system and was wondering if you knew what type of light source the xpress exposure unit uses?


----------



## 2beaches (Apr 21, 2008)

Can you burn these screens with another light source other than the expensive one the system comes with?

Penny


----------



## priceless prints (May 22, 2008)

Trust me, stay away from this equipment. It is garbage. Does not put out quality work and the company is rude and lie when they are questioned about the quality.


----------



## 2beaches (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!!! I'll stick with my heat press.

penny


----------



## priceless prints (May 22, 2008)

Anytime. Just did not want someone else falling for the same expensive mistake we did. I wish I would have believed what I read on these websites about this machine.


----------



## swissters (Jun 1, 2007)

priceless prints said:


> Anytime. Just did not want someone else falling for the same expensive mistake we did. I wish I would have believed what I read on these websites about this machine.



From what I have understood this machine is not for everyone. It's not for those big print shops who are dead set on using their traditional methods and get all pissy when something else comes along that they don't care to learn.


----------



## priceless prints (May 22, 2008)

Truth of the matter is that this machine is garbage! end of story. Why should someone get suckered into spending tons of money on this machine and when they realize what is really does not do, try to get their money back and have to fight with the rudest company. They should be out of business just for the way they treat customers. You can go buy used traditional screen printing equipment (which is what we did) and it will work properly.


----------



## swissters (Jun 1, 2007)

It is unfortunate that you had a bad experience with this company


----------



## priceless prints (May 22, 2008)

I contacted them when machine was purchased and explained what was going on, they could not figure it out. At the trade shows,(if you go) they print out an image and they do not put it on clothing , they put it on a piece of felt-like material. Well fine, try to put it on clothing, image is terrible. Maybe their/your customers look for less than quality work, but I know my customers would throw it in the garbage and I would be out of business. You do what you want if your intention is to purchase this machine, good luck is all I will say. I hope it works for you


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

> Maybe their/your customers look for less than quality work,


I must have the dumbest customers in the world. Some of them have been with us for 10+ years. Oh, BTW, The Xpresscreen system is all we use.

Sorry it didn't work out for you, but that couldn't have anything to do with you could it?


----------



## priceless prints (May 22, 2008)

Well lets see. The garbage that we bought comes from NC, If you customers are happy with the work they must not know quality. Get over it, the machine is garbage. Customers where I live want quality work, not crappy work! Like I said in a previous thread, we will stay with traditional screenprinting, much cleaner and better quality.


----------



## swissters (Jun 1, 2007)

priceless prints said:


> Well lets see. The garbage that we bought comes from NC, If you customers are happy with the work they must not know quality. Get over it, the machine is garbage. Customers where I live want quality work, not crappy work! Like I said in a previous thread, we will stay with traditional screenprinting, much cleaner and better quality.


Dude, relax. It's obviously not the system for you and that is okay. It apparently works for others which is the point I was trying to make. BTW do you still have it and can I buy it from you?


----------



## priceless prints (May 22, 2008)

swissters my last comment was not made toward you. It was just for perrolocodesigns. machine was garbage and sent back. now taking them to court for our money back.


----------



## perrolocodesigns (Oct 24, 2006)

Perhaps you could share the specific problems you had with the equipment instead of just calling it crap.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Let's keep this professional folks. There is no need to attack other people's posts or printing. 

People can have different opinions on a piece of equipment without having to attack other people's viewpoints. Not everyone's experience will be the same.

If there are specific issues that people should watch out for, please feel free to share them here. The more specifics that you can provide, the more helpful the posts are for everyone.


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Let's keep this professional folks. There is no need to attack other people's posts or printing.
> 
> People can have different opinions on a piece of equipment without having to attack other people's viewpoints. Not everyone's experience will be the same.
> 
> If there are specific issues that people should watch out for, please feel free to share them here. The more specifics that you can provide, the more helpful the posts are for everyone.


Yes, please more help!!! I am so close to buying their equipment but I am just not 100% convinced on its quality. I have read more negative comments than positive about it so it causes concern on my end. I have never done traditional screen printing before but have seen it done many times. This just seems like a system that comes in handy with simple one color designs which is basically the bulk of my current plastisol transfer business. I am wondering though, if this business has been around for 10+ years, they must be doing something right!?! The company also said it would put something in writing as far as a money back guarantee which I will certainly ask for before purchasing. If anyone can shed any more light on this subject, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## deb7019 (Aug 4, 2006)

Jason, did you end up buying the xpress screen maker? I am on the verge of buying one and was hoping someone had posted a reply to this post of yours, but it looks like the thread died. Please give an update on your purchase decision. Thanks, [email protected]



MVP J said:


> Yes, please more help!!! I am so close to buying their equipment but I am just not 100% convinced on its quality. I have read more negative comments than positive about it so it causes concern on my end. I have never done traditional screen printing before but have seen it done many times. This just seems like a system that comes in handy with simple one color designs which is basically the bulk of my current plastisol transfer business. I am wondering though, if this business has been around for 10+ years, they must be doing something right!?! The company also said it would put something in writing as far as a money back guarantee which I will certainly ask for before purchasing. If anyone can shed any more light on this subject, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

deb7019 said:


> Jason, did you end up buying the xpress screen maker? I am on the verge of buying one and was hoping someone had posted a reply to this post of yours, but it looks like the thread died. Please give an update on your purchase decision. Thanks, [email protected]


Hi Deb,

I did end up purchasing their package last year with the screen machine, press, dryer etc. I used it for about a month but it didn't work out for me. I kept the other equipment but returned the screen maker. I now do traditional screen printing and it is much better (for me). The concept is great but the results were not so good from my experience. The staff at Express Screen was very professional though. They did try very hard to get me to keep the machine and even offered to come to site to help me out while they were in my area but I choose to return it anyways and I think I made the right choice. Let me know if you have any other questions, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

the unit uses xenon bulbs. You can purchase replacement bulbs from XpressScreen. I have used this system for about 4 years. Have the traditional equipment for making screens but use the XpressScreen exclusively.


----------



## Little Bit (Jan 17, 2009)

I have used this machine for about 4 years. If mine totally broke down today I would be on the phone to XpressScreen ordering another. My shop does small quantity orders for the most part, rarely anything over 150, and most are one color print only.

I have found XpressScreen to always be courteous and helpful anytime I have ever called them. They have even returned a call to me on Saturday just because someone went by the office and noticed there were messages on the answer machine.

It is easier to find fault with something rather than investigating the cause of the problem, plus showing courtesy on the phone when you call for help instead of attacking whoever happens to answer the phone. The lack of assistance could be due to the customer's attitude. Some people just do not want to listen.

YOU CANNOT GO WRONG IN PURCHASING THIS MACHINE. IT IS QUALITY, and the company will work with you to address your problems.


----------



## MVP J (Aug 29, 2007)

Little Bit said:


> I have used this machine for about 4 years. If mine totally broke down today I would be on the phone to XpressScreen ordering another. My shop does small quantity orders for the most part, rarely anything over 150, and most are one color print only.
> 
> I have found XpressScreen to always be courteous and helpful anytime I have ever called them. They have even returned a call to me on Saturday just because someone went by the office and noticed there were messages on the answer machine.
> 
> ...


Shirley,

Glad the machine has worked out for you but I would be careful in saying "you cannot go wrong in purchasing this machine". That is a bold statement and I think others who have used the machine (including myself) would disagree.


----------



## greasygranny (May 21, 2009)

So are you guys that are using this system working with process colors? Does that exposure system output good halftones? A thought for some of you using this system : place a fan somewhere between the flash and the station you are stroking from. I use this on an automatic when I don't have enough space to let the screens cool to prevent the shirt from sticking to the screen or curing the ink into the screen. It definitely makes a difference.


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

*Very recently I was at a trade show checking out screen printing systems. 

Xpress Screen was one that I looked into.....BRIEFLY. For the price of the entire setup (show special at $9295), that was a 2color/1station. *

*Moving along to another system I had been eyeballing, and actually doing research on, a 4color/2station, upgradable to a 6color/6station. Entire package, with a screen dryer, out the door with a couple of extras thrown in (because I can negotiate well), cost me $5700.* 

*Now, I didn't want to have to upgrade my equipment in 4 months. So, you tell me which was the better deal? Oh, and I forgot to mention that the system I bought has a conveyor dryer underneath, for some space saving.*

*I wasn't thrilled with the Xpress Screen setup or the quality of the print during the demo. OR the price. No capability of upgrade, AND, it's basically proprietary. I would have to buy my screening, bulbs, etc from them. What if they went out of business? I would be SOL.

JMHO. FWIW.

Good luck to you. 

Angie in Ohio
The Stitch Witch*


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

I have been using this system for about 4 years now, if you take the time to prepare the art work right you can get at least 200 easy, I have got 400 out of one screen before, I have changed our whole way we make shirts to transfers, screen it to paper then make the shirts, soft hand feel my customers love it, we make extra keep them on file for the customer, they always come back wanting extra shirts and 15 min they got it, happy happy customer, I at first was not happy with the system, had pin holes every where tape all over the place, well you cant use recycled paper, its full of carbon deposits and it make all kinds of pin holes, changed the paper, fixed my problem, so before you discount this system as a non commercial unit, think again if you want to work with a system that has no chemicals this is it, also we have discovered that the ink from performance screen in white and the golden yellow work really well with the screens, we use a 70 squeegee for these colors only, all others 60 squeegee, life of the screen will increase, if you have questions maybe I can answer them for you, be happy to. I dont work for xspress screen, and they have always been nothing but nice to me, They are always eager to help me with any thing I want to do with their system, remember the equipment will only function as well as the operator who has the knowledge to use it, they will train you to use it. If I could go backwards and see this before i bought the other exposure unit and all the screens and emulsion, I would not hesitate to buy this again. I charge the customer for the screen every time, they dont know your business, you just add it into the price, and i tell them that if I have problems with the screen i will make them a new one each and every time they come back so we can have the crisp clean look they expect. and after a 100 i will make them a new one anyway if I need to, I have a lot of repeat customers that I make 12 shirts for all the time and the big customer I make large 200, 300 and up as well, they come back because I can remake that screen in very little time with no hassle, in just a few minuets. Happy happy customers.


----------



## terrydolin (Mar 31, 2008)

Doing quite well with it thanks for asking, love it!


----------



## Fbermudez (Jan 19, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I have a question I bought a complete used system I'm having a hard time making the screens is there any way to tell if the bulbs on the exposure unit working properly?


----------

